# Why people who use steroids are awesome



## ImDennis (Dec 8, 2013)

normally im not the kinda guy who goes on a sunday to the gym but decided wtf why not, all these guys that i haven't seen for several months were in the gym and man did they shrink down now.... i think its hilarious watching people at the gym blow up then fuk up and shrink back down..... maybe one day they'll learn the beauty of blast and cruise or bridging between cycles


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice avatar


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2013)

cat loving fuks....people who use steroids are not happy with themself and need something to fill the void


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a big void


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 8, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I have a big void



i can fill it


----------



## losieloos (Dec 8, 2013)

Many just give up on eating and training.  I love steroids.


----------



## Azog (Dec 8, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> normally im not the kinda guy who goes on a sunday to the gym but decided wtf why not, all these guys that i haven't seen for several months were in the gym and man did they shrink down now.... i think its hilarious watching people at the gym blow up then fuk up and shrink back down..... maybe one day they'll learn the beauty of blast and cruise or bridging between cycles



Blast and cruise? Bridging? Both are nice, but useless for people like those you mentioned. They need to learn to eat and train with consistency...


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 8, 2013)

Now I really like to eat, but I'm not big on actually training.  What gear will give me the best result.


----------



## Azog (Dec 8, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Now I really like to eat, but I'm not big on actually training.  What gear will give me the best result.



Lettuce no ester.


----------



## goodfella (Dec 8, 2013)

Azog said:


> Lettuce no ester.



HAha ^^^ quote of the day!!! :32 (18):


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> cat loving fuks....people who use steroids are not happy with themself and need something to fill the void



I have quite a few pin holes in my quads trying to fill that void. .......damn dr bundy!


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 9, 2013)

Guys don't shrink up because they don't blast and cruise, dude. They shrink because they don't know how to eat and train consistently. I know a few dudes that have quit running gear altogether and you can't even tell because they still eat and train like lunatics. You make it sound like you can't be big and strong without it. Not true.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 9, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> Guys don't shrink up because they don't blast and cruise, dude. They shrink because they don't know how to eat and train consistently. I know a few dudes that have quit running gear altogether and you can't even tell because they still eat and train like lunatics. You make it sound like you can't be big and strong without it. Not true.



all im saying is if you juice and then stop, the gains go away, you dont get those nicely rounded muscles... etc... unless youre actually running gear full time b&c, cycling isn't even worth it. the amount of money you use to pct can get you like 3-4 vials.... every vial lasts you bout 2 months @ 200mg, you retain your nicely rounded muscles, have higher then average t, no hormone crash etc 

from amls pricing, if you buy hcg,nolva and clomid for pct (1k ius 10 days prior to pct, then 30 days of nolva and clomid) you can pick up 3 vials of test... which could last you 6 months...... no hormonal crash, maintain gains alot better... cycling is just hands down a waste of time and money.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 9, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> all im saying is if you juice and then stop, the gains go away, you dont get those nicely rounded muscles... etc... unless youre actually running gear full time b&c, cycling isn't even worth it. the amount of money you use to pct can get you like 3-4 vials.... every vial lasts you bout 2 months @ 200mg, you retain your nicely rounded muscles, have higher then average t, no hormone crash etc
> 
> from amls pricing, if you buy hcg,nolva and clomid for pct (1k ius 10 days prior to pct, then 30 days of nolva and clomid) you can pick up 3 vials of test... which could last you 6 months...... no hormonal crash, maintain gains alot better... cycling is just hands down a waste of time and money.



It's all about nicely rounded muscles.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 9, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> It's all about nicely rounded muscles.



aye, thats what bodybuilding is all about aha , but that was just an example moral of my point was that if your pcting you might as well just invest in staying on, it never stops at just 1 cycle, why put your body through hell by making it constantly restart itself....


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 9, 2013)

I hear ya man.


----------



## shenky (Dec 9, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> cycling is just hands down a waste of time and money.



Not sure about this one, Dennis. I'm a novice, but I know quite a few people who kept a lot of their size well after cycling. They regret nothing. 

...So many goddamn cats.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 9, 2013)

shenky said:


> Not sure about this one, Dennis. I'm a novice, but I know quite a few people who kept a lot of their size well after cycling. They regret nothing.
> 
> ...So many goddamn cats.



within 2 months of pcting you'll lose a decent amount of size, some will argue its water weight.. to each their own and then slowly as months go by the rest of the gains youve made off gear will go away


----------



## shenky (Dec 9, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> within 2 months of pcting you'll lose a decent amount of size, some will argue its water weight.. to each their own and then slowly as months go by the rest of the gains youve made off gear will go away



Again, I have no veritable experience keeping on size because my last and only "cycle" was composed of fake gear, but I'm going to assume muscle is muscle. Physiologically, I would assume that if you have muscle and you're not near or at your "genetic potential" then calories and training will be sufficient to keep it, just as it would be if you achieved that level of mass naturally. 

Also, age and natty T levels are also considered. Cruising is a big commitment. There's a few dudes at my gym my age who cruise, but I personally wouldn't consider until I'm over 40.


----------



## cotton2012 (Dec 9, 2013)

Agree and disagree, some people should B&C or not use at all, and some can use and get away with coming off. I think a lot has to do with how your genetics allow you to recover. Some guys have come off with no PCT and recovered and some never recover. Some keep their size, some don't. I'm 34 and after the old lady is pregnant I probably will never come off again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2013)

PCT is for quitters!!!!

Really though you can come off with success. You will lose some weight quickly because you aren't holding as much glycogen in the muscle. Composition will change somewhat.  But you won't lose it all.

It's also likely that the people you are looking at don't control their e2 well and wind up mostly bloated.  So once they come off their face thins out which makes them look like they have shrunk.


----------



## italian1 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think it depends also on what you ran and how many cycles you have been on. For me personally first three cycles were Test and an oral. And have to say yep everytime I lost most-not all- but most of what I gained. Fourth cycle I ran test/deca followed quickly by fifth cycle of Test/Mast. I have kept almost all of my gains from the deca cycle. Almost to the point that I'm hesitant to run another this winter because I don't want to get to big. I'm not into being a giant. Just want to look better than most other people with out having people talking behind my back about being on gear.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 9, 2013)

i saw a guy in the handicap stall with all his slin shit on the ground...you could see it.  He had the single slin pin case and a big bottle of gatorade.  it was funny shit if you knew what he was doin.......and the guy is like 5'9, 220...a bigger guy at this gym.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 9, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> all im saying is if you juice and then stop, the gains go away, you dont get those nicely rounded muscles... etc... unless youre actually running gear full time b&c, cycling isn't even worth it. the amount of money you use to pct can get you like 3-4 vials.... every vial lasts you bout 2 months @ 200mg, you retain your nicely rounded muscles, have higher then average t, no hormone crash etc
> 
> from amls pricing, if you buy hcg,nolva and clomid for pct (1k ius 10 days prior to pct, then 30 days of nolva and clomid) you can pick up 3 vials of test... which could last you 6 months...... no hormonal crash, maintain gains alot better... cycling is just hands down a waste of time and money.



Sorry but i have to disagree with the stopping juicing and it all going away... There have been studies that showed people who have juiced and stopped, in the studies, if i can wrangle some up, showed that when one juices their muscle bellies fill and get so full that when they stop juicing they can actually refill those muscle bellies when not juicing due to a type of muscle memory of sorts, DAMN! I NEED to find where i read those studies because it was damn good reading... And it showed that past juicers could get big again without the juice, although maybe not as big as their juicing days, but close... Ill look for the studies as people need to understand that once muscle bellies are stretched, they dont just shrink back to nothing... There is muscle memory left...


----------



## j2048b (Dec 9, 2013)

There was a recent studie done with roids and mice, showing in the journal of physiology from a Norwegian study showing mice being on roids for only 2 weeks yet 3 months later showing rapid muscle  growth.... 

Google it and read this as its awesome!


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 9, 2013)

blast and cruise?? what is that?? i believe in blast and superblast


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

If I could cruise and blast I would but I'm not that great of a stripper and the only one that pays is rumpy. So instead I pct but when I'm back on I make sure it's worth it.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> If I could cruise and blast I would but I'm not that great of a stripper and the only one that pays is rumpy. So instead I pct but when I'm back on I make sure it's worth it.



I don't understand. In this very same thread a couple of posts back you explained that with the money one spends on pct one can get a few bottles of test and cruise for 6 months.  Now you're  saying you pct because you can't afford to blast and cruise?? You're contradicting yourself bro.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

I think you have me confused with someone sir.

I only have 2 posts on this thread. This one an the one you quoted


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I think you have me confused with someone sir.
> 
> 
> I only have 2 posts on this thread. This one an the one you quoted



You are correct. My mistake  don't get old. Stay young for as long as you can!


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

But then again I like pissing off old men =)


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> But then again I like pissing off old men =)



So did I when I was your age...until one of them kicked my ass once. Lol


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 14, 2013)

Seeker said:


> So did I when I was your age...until one of them kicked my ass once. Lol



I know a pastor that just won his 1st amateur MMA fight. Dude is 51 and not somebody you would want to be fukking with. Won 1st rd choke


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Many just give up on eating and training.  I love steroids.



They may not be ready to die


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> I know a pastor that just won his 1st amateur MMA fight. Dude is 51 and not somebody you would want to be fukking with. Won 1st rd choke



Peace be to god


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 14, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> But then again I like pissing off old men =)



How do you feel about pissing _on_ old men?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 14, 2013)

Vagical said:


> Peace be to god



Spice 1 said it better...Peace to my nine.


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> Spice 1 said it better...Peace to my nine.



This vag stands corrected


----------

